# What is this? Someone knowledgable in lab glass?



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been picking up lab glass at auction and came across this in one of the boxes.























The closest guess I have is that it's some type of separator, maybe magnetic?. The top chamber is totally sealed from the bottom chamber. The bottom chamber looks as if something has accumulated on the top. I am assuming that this was meant to go over a heating source, or maybe something that generated steam. Solution would come into the top, and circulate out the bottom or vice versa in the top chamber and be heated as it did so. If anyone can tell me what this is or might be, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Lou (Apr 25, 2012)

Cold finger?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 25, 2012)

The name on the glass is EG&G Parc

When I Googled "EG&G Parc Website" this is what I came up with.

http://www.princetonappliedresearch.com/

But I cannot find this particular piece of lab glass on the site.

I tried eBay also, and several other used lab glass sites. Still cannot figure out what it is. I think a cold finger is configured a little differently, but I understand why you made the suggestion. It almost looks to me like it should be some type of distillation/condenser head, just not sure, I am an amateur, and really just grasping at straws.

On a different note I did find this site:

http://www.wilmad-labglass.com/ProductList.aspx?t=108

It's nice for reference. Does anyone know of a website that is similar, that lays out what the different types of lab glass are intended for?

Thank you

Scott


----------



## Noxx (May 1, 2012)

It looks like it's meant to cool a solution and gather crystals or a precipitate at the bottom...


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 1, 2012)

Noxx,

That's what I'm thinking as well, I purchased this and a lot of other glass from a plant in Silicon Valley that is moving to another state (Texas I believe). As I was going through the glass, I found another piece that is meant to be used with this one. I found a post on eBay that looked very close to this one, made by the same company, without the second part. They were calling it a jacketed reaction vessel. I thought jacketed meant that there was a heating collar on the outside of the vessel. But if hot water or some other solution were passed through the in/outlets then whatever sat in the indentation would have a constant regular heat.

But your suggestion seems like the only one that does make sense, as of yet. There is one thing I have learned, buying lab glass in the way I have been. There are any number of strange and weird looking lab glass items, many of which are custom made and there really is no telling what in the world they are meant for.

Thanks for the input

Scott


----------



## eesakiwi (May 3, 2012)

Steam bath?
Steam could be piped into the encolsed part thru the hose fitting & the bowl part above it is the reaction vessel.

On the other hand, same with the 'cold finger' except the size of the bowl part would be too small to bother putting any dry ice etc in it.

Steam bath is what I think it is.


----------



## jonn (Dec 21, 2012)

Jacketed vessel, you pump water or coolant through the port and you reaction keeps a constant temperature.


----------



## sena (Dec 22, 2012)

if it would be bigger could be used as sulphuric stripper.


----------



## kadriver (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks similar to a rotavap condenser piece, but much smaller.

It may be a custom made piece that has lost it's home (or owner).


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 27, 2013)

kadriver said:


> Looks similar to a rotavap condenser piece, but much smaller.
> 
> It may be a custom made piece that has lost it's home (or owner).



You're right, I figured it out a few months back. It's a cold finger for a rotovapor. It's actually a fairly good size, but you cannot tell by the pictures.

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2013)

I have one very similar. Mine looks factory made. I've always assumed it was a cold finger, but my other cold finger glassware have a longer cavity and a way to open the reservoir.

Steve


----------

